# Solar Eclipes with double sunrise



## Cubenovice (Jan 4, 2011)

I've just seen the double sunrise from our office window!
Eclipse lasts till 10.40h.

For the fellow Europeans who missed it; you'lll have another chance in 19 years...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks like a partial eclipse, still a great thing to experience though. :tu


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2011)

German wikipedia says it's over around 10:45, I read that and look at the clock... 10:45 

Heard about it yesterday and wanted to see it but didn't know the time, was hoping it would be later...

Do you have photos?

Double sunrise in two ways, btw. Like you show, with two sun parts rising, but also in the way that some people could see the sun rise, then the moon covered it, then the sun kind of rose a second time.


----------



## whauk (Jan 4, 2011)

i have some good photos made through my telescope.
did someone else mention this cool sunspot coming out around 10:00?
i will post my pictures here later (now is breakfast)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a view very similar to this:






Looking forward to Whauk's images!


----------



## (X) (Jan 4, 2011)

all cloudy here in Norway:/ not that I would've remembered anyway


----------



## whauk (Jan 4, 2011)

i hope they get resized automatically haha...


Spoiler









notice the green reflex at the right 
















here you might see the sunspot...











i thought you could see sth here... but it turned out to be nothing






this was the very comfortable location for making those pics 






what a pity it isnt well-centered... all the others from this stage are even worse






this was without telescope... not that good


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your images!
Here the eclipse was only visibe for a few minutes during actual sunrise, then it was fully covered by clouds.


----------



## MagicYio (Jan 4, 2011)

It was too cloudy here, missed it all.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never heard of this, but I like it.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Could these double sunrises possibly form quadruple rainbows? O_O


----------



## celli (Jan 8, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> It was too cloudy here, missed it all.


 
I did see it, around 9:10 until 9:20, it was beautiful!!! I was still watching at school, through the window


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn, I didn't know about this -_-

Oh well, I've seen a solar eclipse before


----------

